# Ecutek for using as diagnostic tool



## Shonny (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi there, before I buy new, does anyone have a spare Ecutek they are no longer needing or using please? Not really interested in remote mapping or anything like that at the moment, purely to have it handy at home in the future. I'm thinking the Bluetooth version for an android phone may be handier than plugging into my laptop. Any suggestions much appreciated, many thanks. John


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There's one on eBay now for sale


----------



## Shonny (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, i just saw one that uses a laptop instead of the Bluetooth/phone setup, is that the item you mean? £199?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes sir, you can buy a dongle at any stage.

Have you priced new stuff up? Dudersvr on here sometimes has stuff


----------



## Shonny (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks, yes I messaged but as I'd need it for this weekend potentially, I rang Litchfield and just about to order an ECUTEK Bluetooth ecu connect kit there, without programming capability. Can I tell if the ecu has been flashed before with this kit? For my own interest I'll check how many launches it's had. I saw oil temperatures are stored too, what am I looking for exactly? Sorry for all the questions! Many thanks, John


----------

